# Tracks in North Va



## bftb3 (Sep 10, 2005)

i just moved to northern Va and cannot seem to find a nearby track i was wondering if you could point me in the right direction thanks. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Northern VA track*

Check out Thunder Road RC Speedway in Gordonsville, VA. The website is "thunderroadrc"; and my e-mail is on the website. Hope to see you there. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ernie how did you make out with your gm speedo?

Brandon


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*GM speedo*

Brandon; I haven't had time to worry about it. I tossed it in a box with the broken V4; and will get arond to returning it for repair when I have the time. Right now, I'm trying to get new carpet laid; and enlarge the track surface. Thunder Road will have an 85' x 40' oval and road course when we're done. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Are track just got done laying down carpet? I hope it turns out good. What is the web site for the track?

Brandon


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

What kind of track are you looking for?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Website for Thunder Road RC Speedway*

Brandon; teh website is "thunderroadrc". Check it out. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bftb3 (Sep 10, 2005)

*hey pat*



patcollins said:


> What kind of track are you looking for?


im looking for oval and outdoor. thanks guys for you help i appriacte it. sorry cant spell lol.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Well unfortunately your not going to find any oval action in the area, closest I know of is in Virginia Beach area.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Correction*

Perhaps I misunderstood something. Thunder Road runs oval races and on-road. Most of our competition is on the oval. And, last time I checked, we **ARE** in Northern Virginia. What did I miss? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bftb3 (Sep 10, 2005)

*hey ernie*

so ernie dude where are you from maybe u can help me out.....


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road*

Thunder Road RC Speedway is located in Gordonsville, Virginia. Thats just South of Orange, along State Road 15, near Charlottesville. There are directions and a map on the website: thunderroadrc. My e-mail address and home phone are also listed. We race on Saturdays. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ernie any big races planed for thunderroad at all?

Brandon


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Always thought Charlottesville was central virginia. Up here around DC northern virginia is Fairfax, Airlington, etc


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Virginia geography*

I always figured Gordonsville as being in Northern Virginia, but why quibble? We're the closest carpet track; and we will be having a lot of big races this season. Right now, I'm trying to get a much larger track laid in; but the schedule will be set soon. Check the website. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

No quibble, just nobody I know considered that northern VA especially the people from the Fairfax area. 

Any chance you guys run 18th scale trucks?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*1:18 scale trucks*

We had a "Mini-T modified" class running last year, but it died away pretty quickly. Mostly, we run 1:10 oval; Spec, Stock and 19-turn. There's some interest in the 21-turn Limited Class this year, as well. We also run 1:12 Scale Road Course and 1:10 TC's.

If three or more racers want to run three cell, five wheel, modified barrows, I'm all for it. A customer is a customer. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Hmmm its been a while since I ran on an oval and I really miss it. I may have to drive out to check things out one day. Might even end up buying a car to run.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ernie i run 10th 19t and stock but do you guys run what they call sk mod it looks just like an open wheel modified?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Invitation*

Guys, I'd love to see both of you at Thunder Road. We stock a selection of good, used "RTR packages" for oval racing, to make it cheaper for new folks to get involved in oval racing; as well as a selection of new kits and conversion kits. We have great prices on tires and batteries. And our "standard" price on parts is 10% off!!!

At the moment, we don't have an "open wheel" class; though there has been some interest in running open wheel Modified Trucks. We run ARCOR Legends, Spec, Stock, 21-Turn Limited, 19 Turn, and (when we get the new track put down) Modified. We also run 1:12 Scale road course and oval; and 1:10 Touring Cars. Thats about it, right now.

If three racers want to run a class, we'll run it. But we do have to be careful about splitting up into too many classes. Stock and 19 Turn Oval are the most popular, followed by Spec Oval and 1:12 Scale Road Course.

You're both invited; and I hope to see you soon. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Cool i hope i can come down for one of the big races? But anyway what are your prices on tires? I run trc's? What do yuo get for grays rears and black rears and green fronts and black fronts?

Brandon


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Tire prices*

I don't carry TRC tires. Simply not enough demand for them. Thunder Road has great prices on JACO tires; and besides, all but one of our racers run JACO exclusively. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bftb3 (Sep 10, 2005)

what class would i be in with my stock tc4


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

What are your prices on jacos?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*JACO tire prices*

Actually, I'd have to go look. Seeing as how I'm sitting in Florida right now, that would be difficult. I do remember JACO White rear tires are right at $23.00 a pair. My typical deal on prepackaged items is 10% off the marked price. I can do better on some non-packaged items, not so well on a few.

A Stock TC4 would run the Stock Touring Car or 19-Turn TC Class, depending on what motor you run. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bftb3 (Sep 10, 2005)

*ty earnie*

ty earnie man ur the best !!!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Come by!*

Bftb3; thanks for the kind words. Now, come on over and visit! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

When is the shop open? What day/time is racing? 

The website still has the schedule from 2002 up.....


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road operating hours*

We're open for racing every Saturday. Shop opens at 9:00 AM; racing at 3:00 PM. I hope to see you there. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## bftb3 (Sep 10, 2005)

i look foreword to coming down. i live in sterling va are there no closer tracks? i need some directions too big E. ty


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

What classes will you be running at Thuder Road this year?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Directions*

The directions are on the thunderroadrc website; but here are personalized directions from Sterling. We hope to see you soon. Thanks; Ernie P.  

FROM STERLING

Take 66 West to 29 South

Follow 29 South (Culpeper area) to 15 South

Follow 15 through Orange. Stay on 15 South

Track is located around four (4) miles South of Orange; left side of road.

Go past track to airport road, do a U-turn; 100 yards, on right.

If you get to Gordonsville, you went to far.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Classes at Thunder Road*

I anticipate we will run

Beginner Class (not yet defined)

ARCOR Spec

ARCOR Stock

ARCOR 21-Turn Limited

ARCOR 19-turn Open

ARCOR Modified

(ROAR rules)

1:12 Scale Road Course (Sports Cars)

1:10 Scale TC's

We can accomodate groups of three or more racers who want to run any other class; but Spec, Stock and 19-turn Oval, and 1:12 Scale Road Course have traditionally had the best turnouts. I hope to see you soon at Thunder Road. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

Will it be oval onl or do you have a road course set up now? I've been there before.


----------



## rcinsane1 (Mar 4, 2004)

I lived in va for a while, If you want dirt oval, try Winchester, in the city park there was once a nice oval there, alot of fun,


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Will the shop be open this Friday, I have the day off and thought I might drive out just to see how much a drive it is.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Various responses*

Thunder Road is currently being enlarged. We plan on putting down an 85' x 40' racing surface. The carpet won't know if its an oval or road course. <g> We will put in an oval configuration, which can be converted to road course, quickly and easily. The road course will not be compromised by the oval, and vice versa.

Thunder Road will not be open Friday; but we will be open from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM on Saturday. We'll probably be there most of Sunday, too; but we'll be working hard to get the floor prepared for the new carpet. Feel free to stop by; I'll probably need a break. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thunder Road rehab*

Well, the rehab is well underway. We plan to have the new carpet laid down for our first big race of the carpet season, the pancarchampionships race on October 22. I hope to see all of you there. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

